# Changer le clavier d'un MBP 15" -- qwerty=>azerty



## Richard65 (15 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai cherché rapidement sur G**g*e mais les principaux topics datent d'il y a plus d'un an, donc je viens vous voir ;-)

Je vais acheter un MacBook Pro 15" aux États-Unis et je voulais savoir où/comment changer le clavier qwerty en un azerty (et le prix aussi )... Apriori c'est toujours possible mais chez Symbiose c'est 300 

Désolé si la question a déjà été posée ou si je ne suis pas dans la bonne section du forum 

Merci d'avance,
Cordialement.


----------



## Sylow (15 Octobre 2010)

Un collègue a acheté un macbook en AZERTY à NY (applestore) donc pas besoin de se prendre la tete je pense


----------



## Richard65 (15 Octobre 2010)

Ok merci pour l'info, c'est bon à savoir. Mais à ton avis est-ce que n'importe quel AppleStore aux US vend des MBP en azerty ? Pcq pas certain de pouvoir passer sur NYC.

Sinon, quelqu'un a une autre alternative pour ce satané clavier qwerty ?


----------



## iMacounet (15 Octobre 2010)

Richard65 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai cherché rapidement sur G**g*e mais les principaux topics datent d'il y a plus d'un an, donc je viens vous voir ;-)
> 
> ...


as tu pensé aux taxes, us->fr (tva 19.6%, les taxes douanières) donc ça en reviendra à un prix fr, même peut être plus.


----------



## Richard65 (15 Octobre 2010)

Euh je compte pas le déclarer, je ne suis pas fou. Suffit d'enlever l'emballage et il n'y aura aucun soucis ;-)

Donc le gain est alléchant. Mon seul ennui reste le clavier


----------



## AubinB (16 Octobre 2010)

Le mieux est de le commander avec un clavier Azerty, le plus simple est de le commander à l'Apple Store, je suppose que c'est possible partout sauf à NYC


----------



## Llyod (17 Octobre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Un collègue a acheté un macbook en AZERTY à NY (applestore) donc pas besoin de se prendre la tete je pense



Il a certes acheté un MBP avec clavier Azerty mais enfaite c'est un Azerty québécois. :mouais:

Je crois avoir vu sur un forum, que tu peux aller dans un Apple Store avec ton clavier Qwerty, et il te le change pour 100&#8364;.

C'est vrai que c'est très alléchant de commander sur le store, je te conseille
ce site qui permet de te l'envoyer sans douane ni tva , demande leur un devis gratuitement. 

C'est impossible de commander là-bas au States un clavier français par contre ce qui me dégoûte c'est que en France, on peut avoir tous les langues des pays


----------



## r e m y (17 Octobre 2010)

Llyod a dit:


> Il a certes acheté un MBP avec clavier Azerty mais enfaite c'est un Azerty québécois. :mouais:
> 
> Je crois avoir vu sur un forum, que tu peux aller dans un Apple Store avec ton clavier Qwerty, et il te le change pour 100&#8364;......



Sur un MacBook Pro unibody, accéder au clavier nécessite de tout démonter.... c'est le dernier élément auquel on accède lors du démontage.
Je doute fort que dans un AppleStore il puisse faire ça sur place et pour seulement 100&#8364; ou 100$ :mouais:






(source iFixit - lien complet ci-dessous)

http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook-Pro-15-Inch-Unibody-Teardown/590/4


----------



## toto160 (17 Octobre 2010)

En plus au States tout les appareilles électronique sont calibrés sur 110V, avec une prise spécial en plus. Ils savent pas faire comme tout le monde ces gens :hein:
C'est pour cette raison que je n'achète rien d'électronique là bas. Pour que ça marche, il faut acheter un adaptateur etc etc... et ça me pompe! Mais j'avoue que c'est tentant d'acheter des truc dans leur pays étant donné que l'Euro est en train d'éclater le Dollar!!!


----------



## r e m y (17 Octobre 2010)

Llyod a dit:


> I...
> C'est impossible de commander là-bas au States un clavier français par contre ce qui me dégoûte c'est que en France, on peut avoir tous les langues des pays



Que veux-tu dire par là? je n'ai pas compris


----------



## Llyod (17 Octobre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Sur un MacBook Pro unibody, accéder au clavier nécessite de tout démonter.... c'est le dernier élément auquel on accède lors du démontage.
> Je doute fort que dans un AppleStore il puisse faire ça sur place et pour seulement 100&#8364; ou 100$ :mouais:
> ]



Nan, il te le font pas sur place bien sur 

Bah pour ma dernière phrase, quand tu configure ton mac tu peux le prendre avec un clavier américain en france. 




toto160 a dit:


> En plus au States tout les appareilles électronique sont calibrés sur 110V, avec une prise spécial en plus. Ils savent pas faire comme tout le monde ces gens :hein:
> C'est pour cette raison que je n'achète rien d'électronique là bas. Pour que ça marche, il faut acheter un adaptateur etc etc... et ça me pompe! Mais j'avoue que c'est tentant d'acheter des truc dans leur pays étant donné que l'Euro est en train d'éclater le Dollar!!!



Euh non il faut juste un adapteur a 2&#8364; chez Mr.Bricolage 
J'achète presque tout au us quand ca vaut le coup


----------



## r e m y (17 Octobre 2010)

Llyod a dit:


> Nan, il te le font pas sur place bien sur
> 
> Bah pour ma dernière phrase, quand tu configure ton mac tu peux le prendre avec un clavier américain en france. ..



Sur l'AppleStore en ligne, on a le choix entre clavier français et clavier "anglais international".... dans ton message tu disais qu'on pouvait choisir entre TOUTES les langues...

Et il s'agit de l'appleStore en ligne! dans un AppleStore physique, pas sûr qu'on ait le choix partout.


----------



## toto160 (17 Octobre 2010)

Llyod a dit:


> Euh non il faut juste un adapteur a 2&#8364; chez Mr.Bricolage



En Belgique il n'y a pas de Mr.Bricolage :rateau:


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Sur un MacBook Pro unibody, accéder au clavier nécessite de tout démonter.... c'est le dernier élément auquel on accède lors du démontage.
> Je doute fort que dans un AppleStore il puisse faire ça sur place et pour seulement 100 ou 100$ :mouais:
> 
> 
> ...



surtout que le clavier n'est jamais fournit sans le top case aux Centres de Services Agrée Apple


----------



## Richard65 (19 Octobre 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses 

Je pars dans 3-4 jours, finalement que me conseillez-vous ? Si je récapitule :
1) Acheter un qwerty aux US puis le changer (mais finalement est-ce possible ? Personne n'a donné de réponse précise il me semble). Est-ce que je peux le changer là-bas, si oui pour combien ?
2) Acheter un azerty aux US... mais si c'est un azerty québécois, est-ce que ça en vaut la peine ?
3) Acheter depuis la France via un site qui achète pour vous aux US puis vous l'envoie en France (comme le proposait Llyod)... mais toujours le problème du clavier ici.
4) Acheter en France un azerty et se faire entuber à cause de la conversion $/&#8364; :sleep:

Ou ptete que quelqu'un a une autre solution ?


----------



## edd72 (19 Octobre 2010)

1) pour le changer il faut changer la coque, regarde le découpage des touches dans la coque (genre la touche entrée) il n'est pas le même. très mauvaise idée.
2) euh... question d'habitude (regarde les différences), et tu peux leur demander à voir la disposition pour vérifier si FR
3) ...
4) ouais enfin, y'a aussi la TVA et la marge supplémentaire d'Apple 

C'est toi qui décide. Vu que tu prends un 15" standard (sans option), j'aurai tapé dans le refurb, perso mais bon.


----------



## t-bo (19 Octobre 2010)

N'oublie pas la taxe US ajouté au passage en caisse  Tous les prix sont affichés hors taxes là-bas.


----------



## Llyod (19 Octobre 2010)

Richard65 a dit:


> 1) Acheter un qwerty aux US puis le changer (mais finalement est-ce possible ? Personne n'a donné de réponse précise il me semble). Est-ce que je peux le changer là-bas, si oui pour combien ?



Si tu l'achète la-bas, le taux de change sera très interessant mais tu ne pourra pas le faire changer tout de suite car il te le prenne et te le rende plusieurs semaines après. 




Richard65 a dit:


> 2) Acheter un azerty aux US... mais si c'est un azerty québécois, est-ce que ça en vaut la peine ?



Tu aura le clavier en azerty mais sans les accents 




Richard65 a dit:


> 3) Acheter depuis la France via un site qui achète pour vous aux US puis vous l'envoie en France (comme le proposait Llyod)... mais toujours le problème du clavier ici.



Oui, le problème reste le clavier ^^




Richard65 a dit:


> 4) Acheter en France un azerty et se faire entuber à cause de la conversion $/&#8364; :sleep:



Avant j'étais super chaud de me le commander au States mais j'ai craquer et je me suis acheté dimanche au Louvre. 

Dernier conseil, ne te fait pas griller a la douane sinon tu vas le regretter. 

Bon voyage au States et bon achat :love:


----------



## Richard65 (19 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses ;-)

Dernière question : quelle est la différence entre un clavier azerty .fr et un azerty québécois (trouve pas l'explication "explicite"), c'est juste une histoire d'accents ?!?

Sinon aucun risque à la douane, suffit d'enlever l'emballage et ça passera crème  (déjà fait)
Et oui j'ai bien pris en compte la taxe de 8% sur les prix affichés en ht


----------



## Llyod (19 Octobre 2010)

Enfaite je me suis planté, c'est un clavier en Qwerty sauf qu'il possède les accents. 

http://store.apple.com/xf/product/MB110LL/A Prend en bas à droite la langue Francais.

Tu pars dans quelle ville ? Car il y a des taxes selon les états.


----------



## edd72 (19 Octobre 2010)

Déjà un clavier "français-canadien" n'est pas un azerty. Si c'est un azerty, c'est un clavier de chez nous.

C'est un qwerty et il a bien sûr les accents (les quebecquois utilisent des accents en français, que je sache)

Voici la dispo (ici avec pavé num):





avantage: certaines touches plus intuitives et pratiques genre / \
inconvénient: ben c'est pas un azerty (ni un qwerty us) alors faut s'habituer...


----------



## Llyod (19 Octobre 2010)

Après il faut que tu regarde, si tu y gagne vraiment beaucoup en achetant la-bas et que meme si tu paye en France 100&#8364; pour changer le clavier, tu y gagne encore vraiment. 

Moi je ne l'ai pas fait car mon école a un Apple On Campus et j'ai payé que 1850&#8364; pour un MacBook Pro i5 500go, Magic Mouse et un Clavier sans fil. :rateau:

Edit : Manque de bol, il y a quelque jours, le taux de change était à 1,4 alors que là, il a baissé.


----------



## Richard65 (20 Octobre 2010)

Ok merci pour la précision clavier canadien.

Sinon pour la "rentabilité" de l'opération, visiblement il y a des inquiétudes, je rappelle donc  :
Prix en France : *1.749 &#8364;* _(source apple.com/fr)_

Prix aux États-Unis : *1.799 $* _(source apple.com)_

=> Petite conversion : 
- taux de change euros/dollars=1,38 _(source boursorama.com)_
- on ajoute 8% de taxe _(4% taxe fédérale + taxe État de NY)_
Donc *1.799 $* = (1.799 + 1.799x0,08) / 1,38 = 1.408 &#8364; sachant que la banque prend une part au niveau de la conversion et tenant compte de la variation du taux (allez on va dire que ça va faire que baisser) = *1.450 / 1.480 &#8364;*

Ensuite : 
Prix France - Prix USA = 1.749 - 1.480 = *+ 269 &#8364;* (en étant très pessimiste).

Enfin :
*269 > 0* donc l'opération est rentable, et même "intéressante"  _[CQFD]_

C'était juste pour préciser qu'au niveau du prix il n'y a vraiment pas photo (et pour la douane non plus, au risque de me répéter)... _juste_ une histoire de clavier. Mais si on ne peut pas trouver de MBP azerty là-bas ça va pas le faire.
Peut-on envoyer son MBP au SAV d'apple en demandant un changement de clavier qwerty>azerty ? Si oui pour combien... (dernière solution avant l'achat en France ou comment se faire arnaquer).

Ou alors Apple nous sort de new MBP ce soir, donc on pourrait acheter les anciens pour moins cher


----------



## edd72 (20 Octobre 2010)

19,6% de 1450 = 284 (TVA)
1450+284 = 1734

En fait, ce que tu appelles "se faire arnaquer" correspond à "payer la TVA". Tu vis en France et bénéficie des infrastructures qui sont mises en place pour toi, quoi de plus normal que de payer la TVA?

Il y a d'autres moyens de payer moins cher en toute "légalité": le refurb, les offres étudiant/enseignant/AOC (si tu as des proches ou toi-même), les bonus écologiques Apple (quand il y en a)...


"Rentable" et "interessant" ont deux sens distincts, payer une tondeuse à gazon la moitié du prix est rentable, mais je n'ai que faire d'une tondeuse à gazon, ça ne n'interesse pas.

Mais si le handicap d'un qwerty quebecquois ne te dérangent pas, vas-y fonce. Ne perd pas de vue que ta machine sera sans doute inrevendable sur le marché de l'occasion français (ou a un prix très inférieur à celui de azerty) -enfin, moi je ne revend pas mes machines, donc bon-

Pour la garantie, il te faudra ta facture (à moins de te la faire envoyer en différé) et en cas de contrôle douane machine+facture, t'es dedans.


----------



## Richard65 (20 Octobre 2010)

La TVA à proprement parler n'existe pas aux US, tu la prends seulement si tu déclares ce que tu achètes en revenant en France. 
Et d'après mon expérience, tu mets tes achats en soute et il n'y a aucun soucis. Donc mon calcul reste bon (sauf bien sûr si on est contrôlé à la douane, et encore).

Sinon on peut jouer sur les mots renta, intéressant etc. Les guillemets étaient pourtant bien présents pour distinguer les différents sens. Il n'en demeure pas moins que 269 reste strictement supérieur à 0. Je maintiens donc que l'opération est intéressante.

Bon je verrais bien sur place s'ils n'ont pas d'azerty. Ptete qu'à "l'Apple Cube" de NYC ils ont ça


----------



## edd72 (20 Octobre 2010)

Je sais que la TVA française n'existe pas hors France (et si un équivalent existe tu peux te la faire rembourser pour payer la française -là où tu vis-, pas un bon calcul mais ce qui devrait être fait en tant que "bon citoyen" ), c'est juste que la TVA sert à quelquechose. Pour ne pas la payer, tu peux aussi déclarer une société et acheter ta machine avec le compte de ta société...

Si tu as toutes les infos et assume tous les risques (notamment ceux d'un bagage en soute: douane, perte, vol), le choix t'appartient 
Tu verras ce qu'ils peuvent te proposer niveau clavier.

Perso, ça ne me dérangerait pas plus que ça un qwerty quebecquois, il a des avantages notamment pour le coding tout en gardant nos chers caractères français (j'ai eu un qwerty US dans les années 80, de l'azerty de PC, de l'azerty de Mac, je pense pouvoir m'adapter). Le truc chiant c'est si tu utilises plusieurs machines avec des claviers différents. Après si tu n'utilises que TA machine, tu connaitras son clavier.


----------



## Llyod (20 Octobre 2010)

Dans aucun apple store, tu trouvera des claviers AZERTY.

Sinon c'est interresant malgré que tu devras enlever 100 pour le changement d'un clavier, car si tu utilise plusieurs machine, tu vas être perdu 

Je te conseille d'essayer le clavier quebecois et si ca ne te plait pas du te le fait changer


----------



## edd72 (20 Octobre 2010)

100&#8364;, ça me parait faible car déjà, il y a le démontage, le nouveau clavier mais aussi la coque inférieure (unibody) à changer (la découpe de la coque n'est pas la même pour un qwerty US et un azerty, je suppose que c'est le cas aussi pour un qwerty QC -fortement inspiré d'un qwerty US-).

EDIT: en 2008, on parlait de 300&#8364; ici: http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=289389&view=findpost&p=2889473
(oui désolé, c'est un forum concurrent)

EDIT2: On voit ici que le MBP quebec a un découpage de la coque qui semble être le même que l'azerty (voir touche entrée) 





http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_6-PwibO_yNU/SuN6d2HHe7I/AAAAAAAAAGo/vHPpwmqOMmM/s1600-h/macbook.jpg
Du coup un simple remplacement de touches (ça se déclipse, ça coute pas cher) semble envisageable. On peut trouver des touches pour pas cher et les remplacer soit-même.
C'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle pour Richard65 et semble être la solution la plus viable.


----------



## Llyod (20 Octobre 2010)

J'avais appelleé un conseiller d'apple et il m'avait dit 100 pour le changement du clavier. 

Sinon je crois que c'est une mauvais idée de changer les toucher sooi même car sur certaine touche il n'y a pas les mêmes symboles que sur celui en france.


----------



## edd72 (20 Octobre 2010)

.....



edd72 a dit:


> On peut trouver des touches pour pas cher et les remplacer soit-même.


----------



## Richard65 (20 Octobre 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses mais je crois que finalement je vais acheter d'occaz / quasi neuf sur eBay ou LBC ... il y a des choses pas mal pour 1.200-1.300 


----------



## kalakouta (23 Octobre 2010)

Richard65 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai cherché rapidement sur G**g*e mais les principaux topics datent d'il y a plus d'un an, donc je viens vous voir ;-)
> 
> ...


``
cher ami effectivement pour le changement de clavier cela coute  cher la bonne affaire c'est de revendre ton mac et racheter un autre avec clavier azerty


----------

